# Long 460: Smoking Voltage Regulator?



## Aegis07 (Aug 8, 2020)

I recently inherited the upkeep of my Dad's Long 460. I was filling it with diesel the other day and noticed smoke coming up between the fill lid and the firewall. I traced it back to the engine side of the firewall and found a small smoking box on the engine side of the firewall. It stopped smoking shortly thereafter. If you turn the key to accessory it doesn't smoke at all. Turn the key to the run position and it starts to smoke after a minute or two and will smoke a minute or two after the tractor is turned off. 

The tractor is out of service pending my doing some repairs on it. I looked at the attached wiring diagram that I have for the 360 series and I think from the position and the wires coming into the box it is the voltage regulator. I checked over the wires coming in to the voltage regulator and I see no charring or other wiring issues. I gave the rest of the wiring a once over as best as I can and I see no wiring issues. 

So my three questions are:
1) Am I right that this is the voltage regulator?

2) I found a few options for replacement regulators:
a) https://www.amazon.com/TISCO-TX12129-VOLTAGE-REGULATOR-LONG-610/dp/B00BW61DRK
b) https://www.ebay.com/i/283457490431...9XF4223LbtakwZZCygmi1aZBesOKBIbBoCgOsQAvD_BwE
c)https://www.tractorjoe.com/tx12129-voltage-regulator

Any thoughts on what is the best one to go with?

3) How concerned should I be that this is some wiring issue that I am missing that is burning it up? Or is it just as likely that the 38 year old part may have just decided to give up the ghost at this time? 

Thanks for any answers!


----------



## Totty (Jun 12, 2020)

Aegis07 said:


> I recently inherited the upkeep of my Dad's Long 460. I was filling it with diesel the other day and noticed smoke coming up between the fill lid and the firewall. I traced it back to the engine side of the firewall and found a small smoking box on the engine side of the firewall. It stopped smoking shortly thereafter. If you turn the key to accessory it doesn't smoke at all. Turn the key to the run position and it starts to smoke after a minute or two and will smoke a minute or two after the tractor is turned off.
> 
> The tractor is out of service pending my doing some repairs on it. I looked at the attached wiring diagram that I have for the 360 series and I think from the position and the wires coming into the box it is the voltage regulator. I checked over the wires coming in to the voltage regulator and I see no charring or other wiring issues. I gave the rest of the wiring a once over as best as I can and I see no wiring issues.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping that someone :in the know" replies because I'm having the same problem on a 610


----------



## Long610ME (11 mo ago)

Totty said:


> I'm hoping that someone :in the know" replies because I'm having the same problem on a 610


My 610 does the same thing periodically but I'm not sure why.


----------



## Caveman88 (9 mo ago)

Hey! I know this is a few years old. I have run into the same issue with my Long 610. I just wanted to check in and see if anybody had luck installing a new regulator? If so where is the best place to purchase one? Thanks in advance!


----------

